# Miley wants to show you her poor tummy (warning: pictures are gross)



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Some of you may know that my wee puppy Miley had to have emergency surgery when her inguinal hernia became strangulated a few days ago. We had her spayed at the same time so as not to put her through two procedures. I was concerned about the timing because she had only just had her last round of shots and her rabies a few days prior (ironically, we couldnt even remember what side her hernia was on at her checkup because you couldnt even see it anymore) so I was worried about the possibility of her getting infected post up with her immune system compromised from her injections. Sure enough, last night she started getting swollen and icky looking, and by today one of her incisions was looking raw and infected. We took her back into the vet and they put her on an antibiotic (Clovomax?) that should have her cleared up within a few days. 
Poor little thing has been through so much in the past few days, and she is so feisty that shes been having to spend most of the time in her kennel to keep her calm so her incisions can close. Shes been so good and Ive only caught her licking at her incisions a few times, but shes got this nasty infection now none the less.
Please keep the good thoughts coming, its so awful having her sick (even though she doesnt seem to even notice theres anything wrong!)
Thanks



















I should add that the vet didnt seem as horrified by it as I am, which hopefully means it looks worse than it is!


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

Oh, baby Miley. Poor girl. I'm so glad she is home with you and the worst is over! 
Lots of love to the little girl.


----------



## lyndsey (Aug 10, 2010)

ahhh poor li better lil baby...hope shes better soon...xxx


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Ouch, that looks really sore! Hope she's feeling better soon.


----------



## lyndsey (Aug 10, 2010)

sorry that post came out wrong


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Awwww, bless her heart. Give her get well kisses & hugs from The Wee's and I.


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

LovesMyPups said:


> Oh, baby Miley. Poor girl. I'm so glad she is home with you and the worst is over!
> Lots of love to the little girl.


Thank you! Im so grateful that her surgery went well and we were able to get her back home so quickly. Now if we can just get her well!



lyndsey said:


> ahhh poor li better lil baby...hope shes better soon...xxx


Thank you!



Brodysmom said:


> Ouch, that looks really sore! Hope she's feeling better soon.


Thanks. No kidding! If it were my stomach Id be miserable, but other than giving it the occasional lick, she doesnt seem to even notice its there. I guess thats a good thing!



TLI said:


> Awwww, bless her heart. Give her get well kisses & hugs from The Wee's and I.


Thank you. Will do!


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

Poor thing..that look angry all right! Hugs to you both! xx


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Poor baby girl... Hugs, kisses and healing prayers for Miley..


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

nawwwwww poor miley , get well soon little one


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Ouch, that looks really sore. 

Hope it heals quick. At least thats the worst of it over with

Big hugs Miley xx


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Awww...the poor little thing. She almost looks like she is reacting to the stitches as well, which can happen. You might try putting a little hydrocortisone on it, it will help relieve the itching/redness.


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

goodness that looks very sore and bad. Poor soul. Lola had an umbilical hernia, I'm not sure what the hernia is your pup had. I had Lola's taken care of when she was spayed

Miley's stitches do look very sore the poor little thing.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Aww poor sweetheart. Gentle hugs for Miley, I hope she feels better soon. x


----------



## lilacminx (Jul 30, 2010)

Ahh little babe,it looks quite sore for her-Hope she's feeling better soon.xx


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

aww heres to a speedy recovery!! get well soon Miley!xx


----------



## jessicao32 (Jul 21, 2010)

I am so sorry she looks like it hurts. i would keep a eye on it. if it get red or anything coming from it take her back in. you can put some trible onit on her to help but check with your vet...she looks in some pain...i know you cant get it wet...but i would keep close eye on it...good luck and give her kisses and hugs


----------



## Electrocutionist (Jul 10, 2010)

The poor wee thing 
I wish you all the best x


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Poor sweety, Hope she feels better soon.


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

MisStingerRN said:


> Poor thing..that look angry all right! Hugs to you both! xx


Thank you! Part of the reason I wanted to get these pics posted was so I could see any progress, I think it is already starting to look a little less angry!



chideb said:


> Poor baby girl... Hugs, kisses and healing prayers for Miley..


Thank you so much!



sugarbaby said:


> nawwwwww poor miley , get well soon little one


Thank you sugarbaby!



rache said:


> Ouch, that looks really sore.
> Hope it heals quick. At least thats the worst of it over with
> Big hugs Miley xx


Thank you Rachel! Gosh I hope this is the worst of it! 



cprcheetah said:


> Awww...the poor little thing. She almost looks like she is reacting to the stitches as well, which can happen. You might try putting a little hydrocortisone on it, it will help relieve the itching/redness.


Thank you, I may try that! That is sort of what I was thinking too, although she has a second incision from her spay doesnt look irritated at all. I hope it looks a lot better, fast, Id hate to see this slow down her healing process. She is just miserable being "kept calm and quiet" until those stitches can come out.



MarieUkxx said:


> goodness that looks very sore and bad. Poor soul. Lola had an umbilical hernia, I'm not sure what the hernia is your pup had. I had Lola's taken care of when she was spayed
> 
> Miley's stitches do look very sore the poor little thing.


They sure do, luckily she doesnt seem to notice them though! Umbilical hernias are more common I think. Inguinal hernias occur in the groin. We had planned to have hers repaired when she was spayed as well, in fact we had an appointment for her this Friday, unfortunately we werent able to wait! They did do the spay for us after they repaired her hernia though, so she doesnt have to heal twice.


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

foggy said:


> Aww poor sweetheart. Gentle hugs for Miley, I hope she feels better soon. x


Thank you foggy!



lilacminx said:


> Ahh little babe,it looks quite sore for her-Hope she's feeling better soon.xx


I know, my poor little girl. Thank you for the good wishes!



pinkglitterybunny said:


> aww heres to a speedy recovery!! get well soon Miley!xx


Thank you!



jessicao32 said:


> I am so sorry she looks like it hurts. i would keep a eye on it. if it get red or anything coming from it take her back in. you can put some trible onit on her to help but check with your vet...she looks in some pain...i know you cant get it wet...but i would keep close eye on it...good luck and give her kisses and hugs


Thank you! The vet said the same thing, I keep checking to make sure nothing is draining from it. It actually looks like it is starting to dry up a bit already, and the vet told us the antibiotic should have it looking a lot better by tomorrow. Heres hoping!

QUOTE=Electrocutionist;749497]The poor wee thing 
I wish you all the best x[/QUOTE]
Thank you! 



QUIGLEY'S MOM said:


> Poor sweety, Hope she feels better soon.


Thank you! We hope the same for little Quigley!


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

Aww poor little baby. I hope she gets better soon! (My Lily is also on Clavamox).


----------



## Fizzy Chihuahuas (Mar 8, 2010)

Get well soon little Miley :love7:

My Zeta had an Inguinal hernia so I know how much worry you have been through .. Glad the surgery went well ..

Sara x


----------



## xSamanthax (Jun 3, 2010)

Awww bless her!!! I hope she heals up nice and quick


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

LDMomma said:


> Aww poor little baby. I hope she gets better soon! (My Lily is also on Clavamox).


Thank you! I hope it works well for Lily, it seems to be helping Miley.



Fizzy Chihuahuas said:


> Get well soon little Miley :love7:
> 
> My Zeta had an Inguinal hernia so I know how much worry you have been through .. Glad the surgery went well ..
> 
> Sara x


Thank you! It was SUCH a worry, I hope we never have to go through something like this again. 



xSamanthax said:


> Awww bless her!!! I hope she heals up nice and quick


Thank you, she is on the mend for sure!


Just wanted to give a little update on Miss Miley. She had her sutures out yesterday, finally! She can resume normal activity, with the exception of taking baths or otherwise getting wet until her sores are more healed. The infected area has scabbed over now and seems to be healing up nicely, so the worst is certainly over and Miley is SO pleased to be zooming around the house again! Thanks again to everyone for your thoughtful words and good wishes for Miley, they were definitely a big help to her and to us!


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Glad to hear she is healing well, hopefully those sores will be gone soon.


----------



## Guess (Sep 23, 2009)

Please post some updated pics of the lavender beauty for us!! x


----------

